
Windows 10 Cloud’s UWP Walled Garden Bypassed, Allowing Win32 Apps To Run - Fjolsvith
http://hothardware.com/news/windows-10-clouds-uwp-walled-garden-crumbles
======
nanaujal
What's the point of this Windows 10 edition? Do they intend to make it much
cheaper or even free?

I really don't understand. I believe a Windows without Win32 loses most of its
appeal. I, at least, would not be using Windows if it wasn't for the Win32
API. If they are running this as an experiment ("let's see what would happen
if we got rid of Win32"), I'm sure it'll flop, the same the "Starter" versions
of Windows, which didn't allow you to run many applications at once, flopped.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I think it's to kill Chrome OS.

------
kyriakos
Windows 10 Cloud is a way for Microsoft to offer a free version of Windows
funded by store sales (hopefully if there are any apps that are worth paying
for). Its probably targeted at the bottom line of Windows notebooks and
tablets as a way to compete with Chromebooks. At this point no public beta was
released so whoever bypassed it probably didn't have to try very hard, I
assume this is what they will iron out by the time they release it.

In my opinion its not a bad idea since its rumored that will offer the user
the chance to upgrade to full windows if he wants in which case the consumers
don't really lose. Its meant for users who browse the web and play casual
games.

~~~
resoluteteeth
I think this is probably right. Right now, cheap tablets can get free full
Windows licenses, but there are really draconian limitations in hardware to
qualify that are probably preventing them from seriously competing with
android and chromebooks. The problem is, Microsoft wants the low-end to use
Windows, and they need to give free licenses to make this work, but they don't
want to cannibalize sales.

This new version of Windows will probably allow them to eliminate specific
hardware requirements entirely, and let users choose between a cheaper,
limited version of windows, and paying for a full version.

Unlike RT, this will take basically no extra effort on Microsoft's part, and
if these devices catch on it will create some additional incentive for
developers to put their applications in the Windows Store. (Since these
devices will be x86 based, it will be possible to run existing applications
that have been ported to the store using the Desktop App Converter tool).

I don't know if users are really going to like this though.

------
garganzol
Told you so. "... Windows was made to help protect you ...". What a twaddle.
All it does is helps to protect me from doing any meaningful work, from using
copy and paste, from using active objects and OLE, from doing any monetizable
business after all.

The next stop down this road is Google banning unsigned JavaScript in Chrome
in order to "help to protect me".

------
ape4
Backwards compatibility is why people use Windows.

~~~
ddito
I use it because it just works with any tool I use for development and any
game I want to play. The only time it doesn't work is when someone doesn't
even try to test their libs on windows. I admit I am rather young so I have
none of this old school hate towards Msft that it used to be. The only Msft I
know is open-sourcey, student license giving, Linux supporty one.

Companies aren't people. Companie are made or people. People come and go. I
suppose a lot of the changes started happening when new people joined Msft and
started pushing changes. #givemsftachance

------
jaclaz
Isn't this something like Windows RT for the cloud? Windows RT didn't go very
well ...

------
vanburen
I reckon Microsoft will end up killing Windows Phone entirely as an SKU and
replace it with windows cloud (including the phone UI obviously).

They could then also launch a surface tablet with ARM SOC at the same time,
running Windows cloud as well.

------
mentat2737
Wait, so you are telling me a not-even-in-beta software is not secure?

That's a very important news!

